# petit fours coating?



## jennyville (Feb 6, 2006)

i love to make petit fours (the tiny cake-and-icing-squares kind) but i need some advice regarding the coating.
for the superbowl yesterday i made a batch (lemon-poppyseed cake with lemon buttercream icing) and decided to coat them with white chocolate. the problem is, it dried far too thick and crunchy.
what i'm looking for is a white chocolate-based coating that is thin, yet will stay relatively solid at room temperature. 

also, please share your petit fours coating recipes/secrets. eventually i would like to experiment with other flavors/varieties, so whatever you use, i want to know!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

you can play around with white choc. ganache to coat them. i'd start with a 1:1 ratio of cream to white choc. and adjust it to the texture you are looking for. 

as for recipes, i dont really make petit fours, i dont prefer to make them unless i have to.


----------



## amberlynn (Feb 12, 2006)

We have used poured fondant at school as a coating for our petit fours and piped filigrees on top with tempered chocolate. 

I've not personally tried the w/c ganache but that's an excellent idea. As far as a recipe, perhaps try the following

White chocolate 16oz
Heavy Cream 4.5oz
Coloring (optional) few drops

Melt the white chocolate over a double boiler. Heat the cream and mix in. Add a little color and mix well. 

Hope that helps. 

Amber :smiles:


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Just like duct tape...

I found that white chocolate TOTALLY doesn't behave like dark chocolate when making ganache. From what I understand it's because the fat content is completely different.

I think I have a white chocolate ganache recipe around that I'll look up, but I'm not sure if it's for glazing, just frosting. Also white chocolate tends to "thin" out more, making it somewhat transparent, which wasn't a desired effect either.

Gimme a few...I'll get back with you.

April
(i like petit fours too)


----------



## chouxlace (Feb 16, 2006)

try using a white chocolate with a high percentage of fat. more fat = thiner consistency when melted. callebaut makes nice chocolates: www.callebaut.com. they also have have a product called Mycryo, which is just pure cocoa butter in a granulated form. you can add this to your chocolate to give it a thinner consistency. hope this helps.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i would try letting the white ganache cool a bit and get thicker...


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

If you have Master Cook 9 there is a recipe for white chocolate mousse petit fours in it. Trying to figure out how to import it here, I will keep trying and post it soon I hope...

* Exported from MasterCook *

White Chocolate Mousse Bites

Recipe By :
Serving Size : 0 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Candy

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
5 ounces Heavy cream
14 ounces White chocolate couverture
3 Egg yolks
1 ounce Granulated sugar
9 grams Sheet gelatin -- softened
40 disks Shortbread Tart Dough -- (made with almond flour) 1 1/2-in disks, fully baked
1 pint Red seedless grapes -- (dry pint)
White chocolate cutouts -- as needed

Whip the heavy cream to soft peaks and set aside.

Melt the chocolate to 110°F (43°C) and hold it at this temperature.

Place the egg yolks and granulated sugar in a bowl over simmering water. Whip the yolks constantly until they form a thick ribbon and the temperature reaches 158°F (70°C).

Remove the yolks from the heat and whip them over an ice bath until they cool to 120°F (49°C). Add the softened gelatin to the egg yolk mixture, then fold it into the melted chocolate. Fold in the whipped cream using a whisk until just incorporated.

Pour the mixture into 1 1/2-inch (4-centimeter) silicone molds. Level the mousse with an offset spatula.

Freeze until hard then unmold each mousse onto a prebaked shortbread disk.

Decorate with a few small grapes and a piece of white chocolate cut out.

Source:
"Petit Fours"
Copyright:
"[emoji]169[/emoji] 2005 by Prentice-Hall, Inc."
Yield:
"40 pieces"
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 383057 Calories; 23853g Fat (55.5% calories from fat); 5224g Protein; 37800g Carbohydrate; 2g Dietary Fiber; 86073mg Cholesterol; 133555mg Sodium. Exchanges: 97 Grain(Starch); 288 1/2 Lean Meat; 1 1/2 Fruit; 1/2 Non-Fat Milk; 4576 Fat; 853 Other Carbohydrates.

NOTES : Type: Fresh Petit Four

Nutr. Assoc. : 0 5520 0 0 5391 0 903556 0

This maybe a little more than you wanted....


----------



## smiley (Oct 22, 2004)

Yup,

White and milk chocolates have only half the cacoa butter, therefor to make a ganache you must decrease the liquid by 50 percent or increase the chocolate 50 percent. to help with sheen stir in a little glucose or corn sirop. To have a more solid at room tempurature feel add a little whole butter...


:crazy:


----------

